# Désactiver connexion iCloud



## Celtia (30 Août 2018)

Bonjour. Après avoir connecté l'iPhone d'un ami pour récupérer des photos, j'ai depuis systématiquement au démarrage une fenêtre "Ce Mac ne peut se connecter à iCloud en raison d'un problème lié à xxxxxx@xxx.xx", message que je n'avais pas avant. J'ai bien ouvert les prefs, iCloud est effectivement désactivé et je souhaite que ça le reste. Comment me débarrasser de cette fenêtre qui revient régulièrement, aussi après un réveil du Mac. Suis sous 10.12.6.


----------



## flippy (31 Août 2018)

Bonjour. As-tu essayé "Fermer la session" ? Normalement l'alerte ne devrait pas réapparaître.


----------



## flippy (31 Août 2018)

Dans les Prefs iCloud of course...


----------



## Celtia (3 Septembre 2018)

Merci flippy, ça a fonctionné. Finalement c'était tout bête


----------

